# [H] Warhammer 40K and Warhammer many models [W] $



## I108 (Aug 20, 2011)

Hi everyone!

I have many models up right now for about half off, with free shipping, even brand new items. Just in time for the holidays. Please check out this link, I am including a current price/availability list for all my postings.

http://www.ebay.com/sch/wildlaser/m.html?_nkw=&_armrs=1&_from=&_ipg=&_trksid=p3686
My ebay name is "wild laser".
Please message me here or there if you have any questions.
Thanks!

First price is bid, second price is Buy It Now. Shipping is free on ALL items. Only one price means the item has a bid on it and there is no longer a buy it now option.

WARHAMMER 40K IMPERIAL GUARD ARMY NEW IN BOX
$399.97
$439.97

WARHAMMER 40K ELDAR WAVE SERPENTS, DIRE AVENGERS, GUARDIANS, FALCON & FIRE PRISM
$206.97
$229.97

WARHAMMER 40K SISTERS OF BATTLE MODEL COLLECTION (WITCH HUNTERS)
$161.97
$179.97

WARHAMMER 40K IMPERIAL GUARD SHADOWLORD/STORMLORD SUPER HEAVY TANK
$71.97
$79.97

WARHAMMER 40K ELDAR WAVE SERPENT WITH GUARDIANS
$53.97
$59.97

FORGEWORLD WARHAMMER 40K PLAGUE OGRYNS
$49.97
$54.97
WARHAMMER 40K IMPERIAL GUARD VALKYRIE
$49.47
$54.97


WARHAMMER 40K CHAOS SPACE MARINE DEFILER
$41.37
$45.97


WARHAMMER 40K CHAOS SPACE MARINE SOULGRINDER
$41.37

WARHAMMER 40K CHAOS SPACE MARINE DEFILER CUSTOM CONVERSION
$41.37
$45.97

WARHAMMER 40K CHAOS SPACE MARINES POSSESSED CHAOS SPACE MARINES
$41.37
$45.97

WARHAMMER 40K ELDAR RANGERS
$35.97
$39.97


WARHAMMER 40K CHAOS SPACE MARINE KHARN THE BETRAYER WITH KHORNE BERZERKERS
$35.97
$39.97

WARHAMMER 40K GREY KNIGHTS DREADKNIGHT
$35.97
$39.97

WARHAMMER 40K CHAOS SPACE MARINES PLAGUE MARINES FINECAST
$31.47
$34.97


WARHAMMER 40K CHAOS SPACE MARINES PLAGUE MARINES FINECAST
$31.47
$34.97


WARHAMMER 40K BLOOD ANGELS SANGUINARY GUARD WITH DANTE FINECAST
$30.67
$33.97

WARHAMMER 40K ELDAR SHINING SPEARS ASPECT WARRIORS
$26.97
$29.97

WARHAMMER 40K CHAOS SPACE MARINES ALPHA LEGION
$26.97
$29.97

WARHAMMER 40K ELDAR DARK REAPERS NEW
$22.47
$24.97

WARHAMMER FANTASY 40K CHAOS SPACE MARINES KHORNE CHAOS LORD ON JUGGERNAUT
$22.47

WARHAMMER 40K CHAOS SPACE MARINES RHINO OF NURGLE
$20.67
$22.97

WARHAMMER 40K ELDAR SWOOPING HAWKS
$17.97
$19.97

WARHAMMER 40K ELDAR HOWLING BANSHEES
$17.97
$19.97

WARHAMMER 40K ELDAR FARSEER AND WARLOCKS FINECAST NEW IN BOX
$17.97
$19.97

WARHAMMER 40K ELDAR FARSEER AND WARLOCKS FINECAST NEW IN BOX$
17.97

WARHAMMER FANTASY 40K CHAOS SPAWN
$17.97
$19.97

WARHAMMER FANTASY 40K CHAOS SPAWN
$17.97
$19.97

WARHAMMER 40K CHAOS SPACE MARINE HAVOCS
$17.97
$19.97

WARHAMMER 40K IMPERIAL GUARD HEAVY WEAPON TEAMS (TWO)
$17.17
$18.97

WARHAMMER 40K ELDAR ELDRAD ULTHRAN
$11.67
$12.97

WARHAMMER 40K CHAOS SPACE MARINE CHAOS LORD/SORCERER IN TERMINATOR ARMOR
$11.67
$12.97

WARHAMMER 40K CHAOS SPACE MARINES OBLITERATOR
$11.67
$12.97

WARHAMMER 40K CHAOS SPACE MARINES OBLITERATOR
$11.67
$12.97

WARHAMMER 40K CHAOS SPACE MARINES ABADDON THE DESPOILER FINECAST
$11.67
$12.97

WARHAMMER 40K ELDAR AUTARCH WITH POWER WEAPON NEW
$8.97
$9.97

WARHAMMER 40K CHAOS SPACE MARINES HURON BLACKHEART FINECAST
$8.97
$9.97

WARHAMMER 40K CHAOS SPACE MARINES FABIUS BILE
$8.97
$9.97

WARHAMMER 40K CHAOS SPACE MARINES FABIUS BILE NEW
$8.97
$9.97

WARHAMMER 40K LUCIUS THE ETERNAL
$8.97
$9.97

WARHAMMER FANTASY NURGLE CHAOS SORCERER NEW
$8.97
$9.97


----------



## dressd2kill (Apr 27, 2011)

sorry I looked but saw none that were even close to half off, and honestly in condition even the lowered prices not really a great deal


----------

